# Best place to buy freshwater fish online?



## redchigh

I want to buy some fish!

Maybe Ember Tetras and a half-dozen RCS.

Would Aquabid be the cheapest?


----------



## Angel079

Either aquabid or check these sites
https://www.liveaquaria.com/product/aquarium-fish-supplies.cfm?c=830
http://www.petsolutions.com/Livestock+C3.aspx


----------

